# Wanted Bachmann 4-4-0 driveshaft



## little toot (Dec 3, 2013)

I have an N scale Bachmann steam locomotive 4-4-0 Jupiter with a missing driveshaft between the engine and the tender. It is the older one with 1/8” hex socket ends. Bachmann no longer sells the part. Does anyone have an extra one they would like to sale?


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

little toot said:


> I have an N scale Bachmann steam locomotive 4-4-0 Jupiter with a missing driveshaft between the engine and the tender. It is the older one with 1/8” hex socket ends. Bachmann no longer sells the part. Does anyone have an extra one they would like to sale?


Your best bet is to send it in to Bachmann. They will send you a brand new for a minimal charge.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/prod_serv.php


----------

